# paypal?



## swiftmetal (Jan 1, 2006)

looking to order some products from your site, do you except paypal as i have some money in there i want to use up!?


----------



## dave c (Oct 15, 2006)

unfortunatly jhonny does not mate as have tried in the past :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

swiftmetal said:


> do you except paypal as i have some money in there i want to use up!?


I'll pm you my Paypal address :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, we dont normally but if you have loads of money you want to use up and will cover the paypal fee, who am I to argue.....

Email us


----------

